# 96 Nissan xe 4x4 kingcab Speedometer and Odometer not working.



## 96Nissanxe (Aug 13, 2016)

Hello,

I have 96 Nissan xe 4x4 kingcab manufactured 01/1996 it is a 4 cylinder. My Speedometer and Odometer are not working. If I push the little reset post to "zero" out your traveled miles it will sometimes engage the Speedometer. if you mess with it a bit more you can get the odometer to start responding (but not hardly at all). I get the impression that when I push that post in that something is "catching" or maybe a piece is missing or loose. I have not let it bother me too much till now as DEQ will not allow my vehicle to pass unless the "check engine" light is off. Not only that but I have a feeling that my computer may also be lingering to "cycle" as I am starting to believe that it thinks that I have not driven far enough to satisfy the "recycle parameters" either way I need to fix this and I am hoping someone can either share their experience or maybe a link that shows the "how to fix this" or where it is I should start. 
Thanks
Will


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

You can try to repair it, or gamble with a replacement out of a junk yard. Nissan doesn't make or sell these anymore.

http://928intl.com/tips/Instrument Cluster Repair II.htm


----------



## 96Nissanxe (Aug 13, 2016)

jp2code said:


> You can try to repair it, or gamble with a replacement out of a junk yard. Nissan doesn't make or sell these anymore.
> 
> http://928intl.com/tips/Instrument Cluster Repair II.htm


Thanks for the link, I found a similar one but this one is more informative. Thanks. It was not till after I posted that I found out that the speedometer and odometer is all electrical. Well, to say there is no cable to replace or repair. I was planning on taking the instrument panel out today and see how it looks. I really appreciate the reply.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Mid-and-late '90s Nissan speedometer problems are very common. There are four, small bolts that hold the speedo head to the back of the cluster and make the connection to the printed circuit. What happens is that the threads in the speedo head develop cracks, which cause the bolts to loosen and create a poor contact with the printed circuit. If you remove the cluster and tighten the bolts, then reinstall it, you may find the speedometer and odometer to work again; the only question is will it be for just a little while or months or even longer? When you press on the trip meter reset, you are actually pushing the speedo head unit back against the cluster back, which is why it is likely starting to work (sorta). If you explain the issue to a company that repairs speedometers, like RT Grim or Circuit Board Medics, they may be able to do something to repair it. Otherwise, it's tighten your bolts and see how long it works or get one from the junk yard and cross your fingers that it doesn't have the same issues as yours!


----------



## 96Nissanxe (Aug 13, 2016)

smj999smj said:


> Mid-and-late '90s Nissan speedometer problems are very common. There are four, small bolts that hold the speedo head to the back of the cluster and make the connection to the printed circuit. What happens is that the threads in the speedo head develop cracks, which cause the bolts to loosen and create a poor contact with the printed circuit. If you remove the cluster and tighten the bolts, then reinstall it, you may find the speedometer and odometer to work again; the only question is will it be for just a little while or months or even longer? When you press on the trip meter reset, you are actually pushing the speedo head unit back against the cluster back, which is why it is likely starting to work (sorta). If you explain the issue to a company that repairs speedometers, like RT Grim or Circuit Board Medics, they may be able to do something to repair it. Otherwise, it's tighten your bolts and see how long it works or get one from the junk yard and cross your fingers that it doesn't have the same issues as yours!


Thanks! I will keep this in mind when I inspect it for sure.


----------



## 96Nissanxe (Aug 13, 2016)

smj999smj said:


> Mid-and-late '90s Nissan speedometer problems are very common. There are four, small bolts that hold the speedo head to the back of the cluster and make the connection to the printed circuit. What happens is that the threads in the speedo head develop cracks, which cause the bolts to loosen and create a poor contact with the printed circuit. If you remove the cluster and tighten the bolts, then reinstall it, you may find the speedometer and odometer to work again; the only question is will it be for just a little while or months or even longer? When you press on the trip meter reset, you are actually pushing the speedo head unit back against the cluster back, which is why it is likely starting to work (sorta). If you explain the issue to a company that repairs speedometers, like RT Grim or Circuit Board Medics, they may be able to do something to repair it. Otherwise, it's tighten your bolts and see how long it works or get one from the junk yard and cross your fingers that it doesn't have the same issues as yours!


Thanks again for the information. I went ahead and removed the cluster and also the speedometer. I did a cleaning but maybe it was not thorough enough. I put the cluster back in and the speedometer did work for a 30 minute drive and I thought things were going in a positive direction though the odometer still was not doing anything. I read (also pics) where a person had soldered the washers (4) to the circuit board carefully and I believe after that they were doing ok. I am wondering if the "contact" on many places of that main circuit board are simply worn off. I also called the Nissan dealer and though a new circuit board is only 23.00 dollars they are not available. The speedometer is a whopping 350.00 plus change. Do you have any knowledge of people soldering the washers on the circuit board? I also looked for the micro cracks in the thread but to be honest I saw very little oxidation and I still am perplexed why the connection was there but disappeared. I think I remember the person sanded down...or took the finish off the washers to get a better solder joint. 
Thanks again and hope your problems or challenges are minimal.


----------



## 96Nissanxe (Aug 13, 2016)

It seems though I made some changes and progress that seemed positive I am still perplexed and have not fixed the problem, I have the following issues 
#1 The Computer is still not "Cycled" after the guy at the DEQ "reset" my computer. Until it "cycles", no matter what the emission issues actually are (Truck seems to really be running a lot better and in the past had no problems with "emissions" that a little octane boost didn't fix) they will not issue me a certificate.
#2 I am concerned that in removing the cluster I am still missing something in the actual "cause" of the dysfunction.
#3 Though many may find it unlikely I am wondering if there is in fact some foreign debris that is sometimes stopping the odometer from turning correctly. (Tonight on a 45 minute drive I noticed the "trip" counter for the odometer seemed to be blocked as though it was getting hung up on something, though I did make a visual inspection to the best of my ability) I was careful to look for a possible broken gear but now I have bought some canned air and plan on carefully inspecting it again and praying that if there is something that worked it's way in the mechanism I have not forced it into busting one of the teeth when "pushing" in the trip counter. 
#4 Number 4 is simply the deadline which ends "August 23", only a few days and then my truck will have a expired registration. I am planning on calling DEQ and the state DMV tomorrow (Friday) as this whole fiasco is ridiculous and partially their fault for "resetting" my computer without my consent. (they have never done this in the past) > Maybe it was the "Full Moon"??? lol
Thanks to those whom have replied and if anyone gets another idea I surely would appreciate it.


----------

